# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Zwarte teennagel

## Henrietta



----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Henrietta,

Zoals in deze post http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=454 te lezen valt kan het zijn dat je teennagel niet meer groeit omdat er een nieuw teennagel onder groeit waarna de 'oude' eraf gaat... Hopelijk is dat bij jou ook zo en anders even langs de pedicure of huisarts... Succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

